

YouTube Shut Down One of the Best Hacking Videotutorial Channel - kerosen
https://plus.google.com/u/1/+ChrisHaralson/posts/U5mq8THHhgP

======
roghummal
Welcome to cancellation in 2014.

Yoooou're outta here!

